# Diarrhoea caused by impaction? Please help...



## katelizabeth (Jul 1, 2011)

HiI have been having IBS-like symptoms for a few months (wind, bloating, mucus) and I thought that was bad enough, but last week I had two accidents because I could not get to a bathroom in time. My doctor said I probably had an impaction causing overflow diarrhoea, and prescribed Movicol. I just finished three days of taking 8 sachets a day, and it made my stomach rumble and my BMs very watery. My problem is that I still have to rush to the bathroom urgently (and I mean that, after getting the urge, I have about one minute before I will soil myself) at least once a day, and it's ruining my life; I can't go out, I can't see my partner, I'm off sick from work.Is this a normal effect of constipation treatment? I can't find out from the internet if 'diarrhoea' is just loose stool, or if it always involves such urgency. The thought of living with this for much longer is impossible. Please, if anyone has been through something similar, let me know what I should do... I have another doctor's appointment in five days but I don't know how I can cope that long...


----------



## ukmike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,I have been taking Movicol since mid April.I became very constipated after taking antibiotics following an operation,after 8 days I went to A+E.The following day I started to take 2 Movicol for 3 days,then went down to one per day.I have taken one per day since then.I have tried to come off Movicol twice,but the hardish stools started again,will try again tomorrow.In regards to the effects of Movicol,I get rumbles,wind and the urge sometimes to rush to the bathroom,but its not diarrhoea,just very soft stools.The problem I'm experiencing is I cant get clean after a bowel movement,I'm always wiping until I have had a bath,then all is well until the following day.I dont mind the wiping,its just the soreness....Movicol is a god send,but the many side effects it can produce,at times can be worse then the original problem.I'm also getting tiredness during the day,lack of sleep,Im sure its the Movicol,hense the new diet diet from tomorrow and only one Movicol every 2 or 3 days,trail and error.I was told that if you take upto 6 Movicol sachets it can cause diarrhoea,and urges to rush to the toilet.So I assume what your going through is normal for taking 8 a day,I also get days when living with this gets too much ,but give it time.Hope this help,Mike x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

People with IBS often have excessive urgency because of rectal hypersensitivity. Watery/loose stools typically cause more urgency in anyone over normal stool consistency.


----------



## Matt P (Jun 21, 2011)

katelizabeth said:


> HiI have been having IBS-like symptoms for a few months (wind, bloating, mucus) and I thought that was bad enough, but last week I had two accidents because I could not get to a bathroom in time. My doctor said I probably had an impaction causing overflow diarrhoea, and prescribed Movicol. I just finished three days of taking 8 sachets a day, and it made my stomach rumble and my BMs very watery. My problem is that I still have to rush to the bathroom urgently (and I mean that, after getting the urge, I have about one minute before I will soil myself) at least once a day, and it's ruining my life; I can't go out, I can't see my partner, I'm off sick from work.Is this a normal effect of constipation treatment? I can't find out from the internet if 'diarrhoea' is just loose stool, or if it always involves such urgency. The thought of living with this for much longer is impossible. Please, if anyone has been through something similar, let me know what I should do... I have another doctor's appointment in five days but I don't know how I can cope that long...


How did you get on at the doctors Kate?


----------

